# Looking for Poker Game in HK



## pokerdonkey

Hello fellow fans of the game. I been in HK now for about 2 months and i am in need of my poker fix. I been looking around and haven;t found any real cool home games. I willing to pay anything from Texas Holdem to Chinese Poker (13 cards) I am will to play for free to 50-100. If anyone knows of a good place to play please let me know. I will also do some more research and let everyone know what i find. BTW - WSOP final table is this weekend. Who will take home the 8 million. haha Not me.


----------



## Sweetmother

Seem they have regular poker tournament in Causeway Bay! Where you live? HK Island? Check it out: admart.asia/en/detail.php?id=163 See you at poker game


----------



## pokerdonkey

Sweetmother said:


> Seem they have regular poker tournament in Causeway Bay! Where you live? HK Island? Check it out: admart.asia/en/detail.php?id=163 See you at poker game


After writing the last post i decide to get off my butt and get really active on finding out what is up with the HK Poker sense. This is what i can came up with so far. 

The Good news is there is Some Great Poker In Hong Kong. Below is what i found and my mini review to date. I will go to each place and check it out and report back. 

1) Hong Kong Poker League - This is a group who seems to be doing a tournament for Prizes and Points at High scale clubs like Volar and M1nt. Those are membership clubs but the website said you don;t need a membership to come - Which is cool because i always wanted to see what all the hype at volar was about. They give away some pretty big prizes like seats to APPT ( Asian Pacific Poker Tour ) and Night stays in Macau, blah blah. The website seems to be where they track points and do leader board looks nice. HK HKPOKERLEAGUE.COM

2)Hong Kong Geo Hold'em Poker Group - These guys have a weekly cash game at a Mohjong House in CWB. Seem like they play limits like 1-2 hkd to 5-10 hkd. Looks like it been around for a very long time. Lots of expats. seems like good group but will check it out and report back. THey can be found at Hong Kong Geo Hold'em Poker Group (Hong Kong) - Meetup.com

3) Hong Kong Poker House (HKPH) This place seems the most real out of anything. They have dealers, DJ booth, Real tables and Chips. Its says its a private members club and i e-mail trying to find out how to become a member. some really cool bonuses are they don;t take a rake and seems like they are not to involved wth the game. Says they play limits 10 - 20 to 50 - 100hkd so that good. Over all this is very intersting. Thier website looks nice and is at HKPH - HONG KONG POKER HOUSE

So thats it for now. I plan to check all of these out this weeks as soon as i get an update i will post it. Give you the truth of weither its good bad or sketchy.


----------



## jakusu852

Looking forward to your update. I'm also looking to scratch that itch.


----------



## pwsmiller

*Poker In Hong Kong*

The best place to play poker that I know of and have found is the Hong Kong Poker House (HKPH). Its in central, on hollywood road, they play cash games there and there is a league i believe, its called the Hong Kong Poker League. The poker house is totally legit because it doesnt take a rake like a casino would. They have a website, its: hkph dot com dot hk and the league is found at: hkpokerleague dot com

There is also a poker tv website which i found that has videos on there that i was not able to find on youtube. Its called pokertvasia, the website is at: pokertvasia dot com
There is also another website called "Chinese Poker Player Association" (CPPA) which can be found at: cppapoker dot com

CPPA has some other cool media on there and forums, etc, so check it all out! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## pwsmiller

*poker time*

i just went to the hong kong poker house yesterday night, its really getting busy in there, they must be doing something right! the league is fun too, they have some pretty good prizes like macau buy ins at big tournaments there and free ferry tickets and hotel stay, not bad for a 300HKD buy in, with that you even get 2 free drinks...if anything, a great way to improve your game at low stakes!


----------



## pwsmiller

i noticed on the felts at the poker house and at the poker league, this sponsor called poker tv asia...i checked it out online, its a free poker resource, loads of free videos and that sort of thing, kinda cool!


----------



## pwsmiller

*Poker League Hong Kong HKPL*

I checked out the Hong Kong Poker League earlier this week. There was a really big event held at Prive in Central. There was a massive turn out. All top 10 players got given prizes and if im not mistaken, the first place winner of the current league gets a satellite to the WSOP in vegas. Thats pretty amazing in my opinion. Seems like poker is really taking off in Hong Kong now, its exciting to see! I love poker!!


----------



## pedrosanchez

oh wow this in incredible. me and my girlfriends have been looking for somewhere to come and play poker. so far we have only played home games with our little mini chip poker sets, its cute but i want the real deal, a real poker game in hong kong. who has been to these places, the hong kong poker house or the hong kong poker league, is it any good?


----------



## pedrosanchez

poker donkey i look forward to your reply!


----------



## pwsmiller

i mean the poker house and the league seem to be the most together poker venues and events around hong kong that i have found, pokerdonkey whats your opinion, you seem to know a thing or two...


----------



## Petekeene

Thanks for the info guys!!! I went to HKPH as soon as I found out it existed and finding poker in hong kong has been the best thing that happened to me all year! No joke!

While i was there i also found out about another poker club called The Blue Room. Its supposed to be a nicer, more upscale poker club. According to a couple of people i spoke to HKPH is like a zoo compared to this other place. Any one have any info? It's supposed to be around the bottom of the mid levels escalator but that's all i managed to find out...


----------



## ppp

*The Blue Room - Hong Kong Poker House*

What do they mean by a zoo? The Blue Room is definitely Hong Kong's best poker room as of today. HKPH is nice, but they are way too cramped. No space to even move around. If you like the whole super packed atmosphere, then HKPH is fine. But Blue Room is much much better. There's no questions about it. You'll just have to go there to see it for yourself.

It's located on the second floor of 60 Stanley Street, in Central. Their telephone number is 25373260. 

Hope this helps.





Petekeene said:


> Thanks for the info guys!!! I went to HKPH as soon as I found out it existed and finding poker in hong kong has been the best thing that happened to me all year! No joke!
> 
> While i was there i also found out about another poker club called The Blue Room. Its supposed to be a nicer, more upscale poker club. According to a couple of people i spoke to HKPH is like a zoo compared to this other place. Any one have any info? It's supposed to be around the bottom of the mid levels escalator but that's all i managed to find out...


----------



## ppp

*Blue Room*

The only place where you can play 50/100 is The Blue Room. They have games every day. 



pokerdonkey said:


> Hello fellow fans of the game. I been in HK now for about 2 months and i am in need of my poker fix. I been looking around and haven;t found any real cool home games. I willing to pay anything from Texas Holdem to Chinese Poker (13 cards) I am will to play for free to 50-100. If anyone knows of a good place to play please let me know. I will also do some more research and let everyone know what i find. BTW - WSOP final table is this weekend. Who will take home the 8 million. haha Not me.


----------

